# Icloud pour gagner de la place sur mon disque?



## Tane (12 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je suis équipé d'un macbook pro retina 13' doté, malheureusement, d'un tout petit SSD de 120Go. L'appareil tourne sous Sierra.

Résultat, depuis un an, je jongle avec les fichiers et dossiers, copiant sur un DD externe tous mes fichiers en trop, pour conserver un espace disque libre suffisamment raisonnable sur mon mac. 
Ce n'est pas très pratique, je vis dans la hantise que mon DD western digital cède, bref, je me dis qu'ICloud pourrait peut-être m'être utile...

Mais j'avoue ne pas tout comprendre et n'avoir pas obtenu de réponse claire à la question suivante: 

Si je passe un dossier sur iCloud, est-ce que je libère effectivement de la place sur mon dd? ou le fichier sera-t-il simplement "doublé"? Auquel cas, il ne serait pas possible de gagner de la place sur mon SSD grâce à iCloud? 

Merci de m'aider de vos lumières


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206996


----------



## Tane (12 Avril 2017)

Bonjour Dragao et merci pour ce lien, mais il se trouve que j'ai déjà lu depuis longtemps ce lien en long et en large sans trouver de réponse précise à la question précise que j'évoque plus haut. 

Si je copie un dossier sur iCloud (pas le dossier documents ou bureau hein, tous les autres), est-ce qu'ils s'en vont de mon DD? De quoi gagner de la place, où est-ce qu'ils sont juste copiés ou doublés? Juste une réponse à cette questions svp.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Je pense qu'ils sont dupliqués.


----------



## Tane (12 Avril 2017)

Bon, merci Dragao

Donc iCloud est à peu près inutile pour moi... Même si cela me permet d'avoir une copie de sauvegarde de certains fichiers.


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Il y a quand même une option pour libérer de l'espace disque mais je ne l'utilise pas.
Si tu regardes bien dans l'article ...tu ne garderais que les fichiers les plus récents.

"
*Stocker dans iCloud*
Cliquez sur le bouton Stocker dans iCloud, puis choisissez parmi les options suivantes :


_Fichiers des dossiers Bureau et Documents dans iCloud Drive._ Stockez tous vos fichiers dans ces deux emplacements sur iCloud Drive. Lorsque de l’espace de stockage est nécessaire, seuls les fichiers ouverts récemment sont conservés sur votre Mac pour vous permettre de travailler aisément hors ligne. Les fichiers qui sont stockés uniquement dans le cloud sont accompagnés d’une icône de téléchargement






, sur laquelle vous pouvez double-cliquer pour télécharger le fichier d’origine. En savoir plus."


----------



## Tane (13 Avril 2017)

Oui j'avais bien vu cette option qui n'est pas mal en fait, mais en gros, je n'aurai pas vraiment le contrôle des fichiers qui se retrouveront sur iCloud. Les fichiers anciens se retrouveront sur iCloud, mais sans que je sache vraiment à l'avance de quels fichiers il s'agira, j'aurais préféré pouvoir m'organiser moi même, placer tel ou tel dossier sur le cloud et pas un autre, etc. Je suis un peu maniaque et "à l'ancienne", l'âge sans doute ;-)

Merci tout de même


----------

